# Grizzy's Murder Black Stance Project



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on the purchase of your Cruze.

Off to a great start! Looking forward to seeing more pictures/progress!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

welcome! can't wait to see more updates! this is a great forum for cruze owners


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forums! Looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums tuned in for more progress.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Looking forward to watching your car progress.


----------



## Grizzy (Mar 21, 2016)

Update! More pictures added!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah! Another Dipper!

Lookin good, keep it up! Murdered out and stanced is gonna be a good look for this Cruze!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

awesome photos. great looking car


----------

